# Why do Pocket Holes always come as pairs?



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I was assembling a cabinet today using pocket holes and wondered why do I always see pocket holes in pairs? If I was simply driving screws I would not necessary do them in pairs.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

are you speaking of the jigs or actually the holes someone else has drilled in wood?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Prevents the joint from twisting is my guess.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Keeps from twisting somewhat and adds to the strength. Pocket holes aren't the strongest joint.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

@Notw: All of the plans I see call for a pair of screws every xx inches. I my case I was drilling 3 pair of holes (6 total) over a 20" span. Normally I would drive 3 screws (not pocket screws) on Left, Center, and Right to attach the top to a side.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I have used single pocket holes for very narrow face frames and they do tend to twist and rack if you are not careful. Wherever I can I will use two of them for strength although I imagine once the glue dries on the joint it's not as big a issue even though end grain to edge grain glue joints are not that strong. That makes me think the biggest advantage of two is keeping everything square during assembly without clamps. If you only used one pocket hole per joint you would probably have to keep clamps on the joint until the glue dried where with two once the joint is assembled you can take it out of the clamps and move on to the next one knowing it will stay square.

If you are talking about glueing two edge panels together I'm not sure. When I have used pocket holes for that (rarely) I just place a pocket every 8-12" same as I would do with biscuits for alignment purposes more than strength. Edge to edge glue joints are pretty strong and really don't need extra mechanical support.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

if you have a jig with 2 holes, which most do, why not drill a 2nd hole while your jig is clamped? I would. If it only had 1 hole, then maybe I'd use only one, but in face frames and small pieces you want 2 so I doesn't twist.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

To eliminate 3 degrees of freedom.
1st degree: face to face
2nd degree: 1 screw
3rd degree: second screw

One screw would allow rotation.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

So they can sell more screws 

I try to use a *minimum* of 2 if pieces are wide enough to prevent twisting and a maximum of 8 to 10 inches or so between screws.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you drill a double hole pattern you can use these clamps to secure the joint while you drive a screw in the other hole.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Because it makes wood workers ask silly questions.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I drill two holes in the face frames. Other places I space them out 4-6 inches apart. They make great mini clamps.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Because Kreg!
Before Kreg, pocket holes were individuals.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I used to do faceframes with pocket holes. If you put a pneumatic clamp on your table you will cry tears of joy. Nothing like it. Ok, maybe the birth of your first born but thats it.


> I drill two holes in the face frames. Other places I space them out 4-6 inches apart. They make great mini clamps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I used to do faceframes with pocket holes. If you put a pneumatic clamp on your table you will cry tears of joy. Nothing like it. Ok, maybe the birth of your first born but thats it.
> 
> I drill two holes in the face frames. Other places I space them out 4-6 inches apart. They make great mini clamps.
> 
> ...


But Sir, I have a pneumatic thingie! 

Ugh! Hard maple!
http://s226.photobucket.com/user/mt_stringer/media/DIY%20Projects/Kreg%20Jig%20Modifications/MyKregPocketHoleJigDemo.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think pocket holes are designed to be an excellent way to join face frames. The spacing on the double is set for a typical face frame thickness. They obviously work for other joinery in which the double configuration would be a waste of screws. BTW, there is a single pocket hole drilling jig from Kreg just to emphasize that pocket holes can indeed be used in a single configuration.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Though there are some who poo poo pocket joints, I have never had one that failed.
You will not take my Kreg from my shop.
Bill


----------

